# Anyone in the Roodepoort area?



## Riaz (22/1/15)

Hi guys

Need to purchase something from someone in roodepoort but need someone I can trust to collect item from him and post to me. 

Any takers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (22/1/15)

Damn, if you trusted me, I could have helped you out. I live in Roodepoort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (22/1/15)

@Riaz I'm also in the Roodepoort area. I wouldn't mind helping you out.


----------



## Riaz (22/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Damn, if you trusted me, I could have helped you out. I live in Roodepoort.


Lol

Great stuff man

Just waiting on confirmation from the seller then will contact you. 

Who better to trust than you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (22/1/15)

Lol. It's not a piano is it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

